# New York 2010: U.S.-Spec Nissan Juke Debuts in New York With Turbo Engine, AWD



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan has officially debuted the new Juke "Sport Cross" compact crossover at a private event on the eve of the New York Auto Show. The new Juke model has bizarre and controversial styling that doesn't need to be explained, but several other features of the vehicle are worth a mention. For starters, the car is the first Nissan product to feature gasoline direct-injection and turbocharging, helping it deliver 180+ hp and 170+ ft-lbs of torque from a 1.6-liter 4-cylinder engine. Also of note is the high-tech torque-vectoring all-wheel drive setup, that can not only distribute power 50:50 front to rear, but can split the power between the rear wheels.

Both a six-speed manual transmission model (FWD only) and a CVT transmission will be offered. Other highlights include Nissan's new I-CON system, with a controller for the climate control system that also doubles as a selector different driving modes. Drivers can choose from an Eco model, Normal mode and Sport mode, each of which will adjust the throttle, transmission and steering response settings.

Additional features (standard and optional) include leather seats, a backup camera, Nissan's Intelligent Key with pus button ignition, navigation, a power moonroof and Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC).

The car was just unveiled in downtown Manhattan at the Rockefeller Center and we're headed there now to bring you live photos.

The Juke joins Nissan's lineup as the smallest crossover offered and will go on sale this Fall.

*New York 2010: U.S.-Spec Nissan Juke Debuts in New York With High-Tech Turbo Engine, Sophisticated AWD*


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 23, 2010)

I really like the Juke...it's an uncommon design...and I don't think it is ugly as many people are saying. We need fresh air designs...and i think that is a very nice example


----------

